# Turkey Calls (slate)



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been busy getting ready for turkey season.  This is a new venture for me turning pot calls.  They are slate with slate sound boards.  I still need to turn strikers for them.  I have them in Walnut, Jatoba, Mahagony, Maple, Redbud and pear so far.  Comments and Critiques are welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## JMCU (Feb 28, 2013)

Those are pretty, i like those!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice!  Those would make a nice addition to any collection.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice looking group.  I've made a couple.  I plan on going out in the woods some day and just trying to call some just for fun.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2013)

4 of them are sold already.  Thanks for the comments.  Should have rest gone by end of the weekend.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 28, 2013)

Those are awesome Phil, they look great.
I really like the 2 tone walnut.


----------



## gimpy (Feb 28, 2013)

Would you consider a              tutorial


----------



## johncrane (Feb 28, 2013)

Never seen these before, how do they work! like a drum


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2013)

here is the striker used with this type of call.    This is the one I use in the shop for testing them out, it is this color becuse it was the 1st piece I picked up to make it.  I make custom less flashy strikers for actually carrying into the field.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 28, 2013)

Good looking striker Phil
you should of turned your IAP mug around to get the logo in the shot. :biggrin: assuming that it is a IAP mug.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 28, 2013)

I as usual am not smart enough to take advantage of a good photo op:crying::biggrin:

I think I am gonna make a few custom striker like this, just choose less white in em.



longbeard said:


> Good looking striker Phil
> you should of turned your IAP mug around to get the logo in the shot. :biggrin: assuming that it is a IAP mug.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep I SEE!! Phil, and this gets the birds nervous! and  BANG!! your dead. haha got ya.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 28, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> I as usual am not smart enough to take advantage of a good photo op:crying::biggrin:
> 
> I think I am gonna make a few custom striker like this, just choose less white in em.
> 
> ...


 


Be sure to show us
ahhhh, the colors are limitless for that. But a good idea.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 28, 2013)

johncrane said:


> Yep I SEE!! Phil, and this gets the birds nervous! and BANG!! your dead. haha got ya.


 
Hi John, ever chased any thunder chickens? (turkeys)
What a RUSH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2013)

longbeard said:


> johncrane said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I SEE!! Phil, and this gets the birds nervous! and BANG!! your dead. haha got ya.
> ...




where he is from they just call in oversized turkeys, this could be a potential new call market. What kind of sound do those big birds of yours make and How big of roasting pan do you need for Ostrich and Emu?:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Mar 1, 2013)

YEAH Phil i try too steer clear of them buggers!!!:biggrin:


----------



## WildThings (Mar 1, 2013)

Very Nice Pots!  What are the blue plates on some of them?


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 1, 2013)

They are all slate.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2013)

Those are really nice... I made a few a year or so back and still have slates and glass to make some more... all mine sold and I'm certain all of yours will go too.... I haven't tried using the slate as a sound board... all of mine were slate over glass.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice looking Calls. Rick


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 5, 2013)

preciate the comments, they are kinda fun to do.  I can see I dont want to make them my primary focus.  Gonna get creative with a few of them before I am done.


----------



## Jeannius (Mar 6, 2013)

Please don't all laugh at once!   

For those of us who acquire our turkeys once a year from our local supermarket, pre-wrapped in plastic,  how exactly is a turkey call used? Do you beat on it like a drum?


----------



## longbeard (Mar 6, 2013)

This should give ya an idea.

Primos Slate and Glass Calls - YouTube


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 6, 2013)

Preciate the help there longbeard. Everyone should have a turkey 20 ft at full strut at least once.  Especially when he slips up behind you before he gobbles.  It will make you shiver.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 6, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> Preciate the help there longbeard. Everyone should have a turkey 20 ft at full strut at least once. Especially when he slips up behind you before he gobbles. It will make you shiver.


 
Might make you shiver, makes me pee my pants :biggrin:
Best part of turkey season for me is, when my 5'ft nothing little wife goes with me. I call her killer, 24lber in Oklahoma,then a 21lber here in the same year, and when they are gobbling, talk about someone getting excited.
Yeah, is time to chase the Thunder Chickens yet? 
HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeannius (Mar 7, 2013)

longbeard said:


> This should give ya an idea.
> 
> Primos Slate and Glass Calls - YouTube




Thank you longbeard - I am now better educated.

We had a guinea fowl that used to make squeaks a bit like that just before we nabbed him off his perch (once he was already asleep) when he chose to sleep outside chicken hut. We'd find him and put him inside else he would start shouting at 3.30am (cross neighbours).


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice calls Phil. I make a lot of them for the people i work with. A lot of them are Turkey hunters. Some just want them to show off.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> Preciate the help there longbeard. Everyone should have a turkey 20 ft at full strut at least once.  Especially when he slips up behind you before he gobbles.  It will make you shiver.



I haven't been all that much of a turkey fan for the last 68 years.... when I was about 3, my grandpa sent me out to close a gate, but warned to "watch that ol' tom turkey"... he landed right in the middle of my back, laid me on my face in the dirt and for a few years there I was afraid of turkeys, until I learned they were so stupid and actually afraid of me... still don't care that much for turkey though. :biggrin:


----------

